# Truck/Equipment Operators & Subs Needed-MA



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

We are looking to hire qualified plow/salt truck operators, equipment operators, shovelers, and dispatcher for this winter season along with subs who have their own equipment that want to put them to use.

Great Pay, Local Work & Plenty of Hours!

Please reply with name, contact info, experience, and equipment (if applicable) an someone will respond shortly.

Thank You,

G. McNeill & Son Contracting Group, Inc. 
Snow Management Division
910 Washington St.
Stoughton MA, 02072
[email protected]


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

Chris Roche
508-273-3150
[email protected]

2 Plow Trucks. 1 GMC 2500, 1 GMC 1500

This is our tenth year plowing. Second year plowing as our own business, previously employed by others.


----------

